# O6 vs 07 Orca FrameSet Weight Difference?



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

The O6 Catalog says the 54cm Orca weighs 1070grams. It is not as clear as the 07 Catalog, but I think that weight is a 'frame set' weight...meaning it includes Zeus FCM SL fork.

The 07 Catalog is clear with it says the frame set is 1425 grams.

Anyone confim the new 07 Orca will weigh 355grams (.78lbs) more than the 06 Orca?

....wish thet MTBR guys would take some pictures of the Orca at Inter-bike...


----------



## cfiorini (Apr 28, 2006)

*Orca weight '06-'07explanation*

NO, NO and NO again. You haven't understood old catalog. At today in the world there aren't frame+fork that can weight 1070g. You can take Scott C1r (850g if you are lucky) + Look HC5sl (or Easton ec90 - 290/300g) and you obtain as best result 1150. After, remember that in frame kit there is even headset (60/70g if lights) so you arrive at 1210/1220.

2006 Orca was claimbed 1kg (in Europe Catalog) and 1,070Kg (in USA Catalog). FCM SL Fork weight 350g.

2007 Orca is claimbed 1,020Kg (in Europe Catalog) and 955g (in USA Catalog). New SL fork should weight 350g. So you can think frame set weight is right: 1020+350+65 (headset) = 1435g

Pheraphs, new Orca weight little less than old Orca, but now it's impossible to say. Personally I was in Orbea factory 20 days ago. I saw new Orcas in production, I lifted them, but I can't say an right weight. I'm waiting some Orca 2007 frames (I'm an Orbea dealer in Italy); then, I'll be able weight that frame.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

cfiorini said:


> Pheraphs, new Orca weight little less than old Orca, but now it's impossible to say. Personally I was in Orbea factory 20 days ago. I saw new Orcas in production, ....



cfiorini, I 've always been curious of this. What part of the orbea production is actually done in spain, and what is done in asia? If possible, can you give a walk-through of the orca? I've heard different reports, so what is your firsthand info?


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

According to pez, the bike is manufactured in the far east and painted in Spain...


----------



## cfiorini (Apr 28, 2006)

*Orbea production*

I can tell what I've seen in Orbea factory. I've seen test department where frame, fork, wheels, and other single components are test to stress (for example I've seen to test a new oiz carbon frame, and a new road bike 27.2 seat clamp). Project and development department where Orbea frame have projected (there you can find single carbon sheet ready to become one frame). Then paint department with manual line and new expensive and moder automatic line. Again pre-paint dept, where each raw frame's perfected and masked; this work is handmade completely (they were making Orca when I was there). At the end, assemblay and packing dept.

So as told by Rollinrob, after each kind of frame's projected and tested I can think that production's realized in far east, but under Spain directives.

We can't have a good price if productions is all in Europe. Think at Time frame 4400€, but it's all made in France.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

rollinrob said:


> According to pez, the bike is manufactured in the far east and painted in Spain...


someone called orbea last year to inquire. orbea's response was that the rear triange and main triangle are fabricated in the east. then, the two are assembled and painted in spain.....


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I Just Ordered The 07 Orca With Full Chorus Ksrium Sl's And Vista Bar And Stem It Is Supposed To Wat 15.45#'s Without Petals


----------

